
IOTA: A Tangled Mess - wslh
https://codesuppository.blogspot.com/2017/12/iota-tangled-mess.html
======
roflchoppa
Wow. I was literally talking to someone in the CS department at school that
had a large investment ($20k+) in this "coin". I heard about the transaction
issues, did not know the coin had so many technical issues.

Be safe out there.

------
freqn
The header of this blog turned me off to anything this person has to say.

